# Shoulder Impingement?



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Art -

One of my students is recovering from a shoulder injury and there are exercises and techniques to work around it. 

Email me and we can discuss.

Viper1 out.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

*depends on the cause*

but yes.. many exercises and things to do. My wife, who is an intermediate instructor and also an Occupational Therapist, had a shoulder impingement at one time. She is now shooting again. Maybe not competitively but pretty darn good.. It's should not stop someone from pursuing the sport.

I've injured my bow shoulder (partial rotator cuff tear) and have recovered from that without surgery. Not shooting competitively but it is not stopping me from teaching and coaching. Yes I do still shoot for the enjoyment of it.

DC


----------



## Bilby26 (Jun 2, 2010)

Recovery speed depends on the severity. See a doctor and/or physiotherapist to make sure that there is no real damage such as a tear. 

I damaged my left shoulder just over 3 month ago and could not even lift my arm. Physiotherapy, exercise and careful use of pain relief medication (Nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory) has got me back to shooting. I can now draw and shoot for over an hour without problems.

For exercises, this page is a good start. External Rotation vs. Resistance Band http://www.physioadvisor.com.au/8292250/rotator-cuff-strengthening-exercises-rotator-cuf.htm The rotator cuff exercise worked well. Ice also helped as the muscles were still inflamed. 

I also had a 'clicking" feeling when I moved mu shoulder. the Static Lateral Flexion shown here helped.http://www.physioadvisor.com.au/8121450/neck-strengthening-exercises-neck-rehabilitation.htm 

Just don't over stress yourself by going too quickly and make sure you get specialist advice before starting any exercises which could worsen the condition. The exercise band a good way to strengthen the muscles.

Leon


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm relatively new to recurve, but not to archery. I've had some mild shoulder (drawing) pain following every practice session (I never shoot 2 days in a row). I'm working on drawing with a high elbow (as per McKinney's book) in order to not impinge anything, but I certainly notice it more when I shoot for over 2 hours. I'm at 35#'s which at the time I'm shooting feels pretty comfortable.
But I suppose if my form is "good", it must mean that I've increased my draw weight too fast? I guess I should back down and see how things feel afterwards?...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes. We had at least one JDT girl develop this and overcome it, although with great effort. In her case, it was a technique issue that led to the impingement.

John


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks John, after my upcoming 900 round this weekend, I'll throw on my old starter limbs and see what 32# feels like, although it'll take about 5 mins for my arrows to hit the 70 M target!...but it'll give me more time to rest in between arrows:wink:


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

I did some reading and it seems that "Impingement" is actually a normal anatomical event that occurs any time the arm is lifted above the shoulder (like drawing a bow).
But "Impingement Syndrome" is a condition where we've surpassed the anatomical limits.
Good article here: http://www.orthogate.org/patient-education/shoulder/impingement-syndrome.html


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Is this radiating from your neck? Have you seen a physician (specialist), in regards to your problem?


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

No, definitely not radiating from the neck, not having any restrictions in range of motion, doesn't bother me night, but definitely some tightness there a day or two following shooting. I guess what I'd like to know is: is it normal to have some shoulder pain after shooting, assuming I'm doing it on a regular basis. Or is it expected to have no soreness the following day?
And the soreness is most noticeable when I raise my straightened arm up at the side like an airplane wing, but if I do it a few times, it gets better....so I'm not 100% it's NOT muscle pain.


----------



## Old Newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

Dan, thanks for sharing that article.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Sorry Dan.....................I was asking Art?


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

oh, gotcha...after all, it's his post, I just brought it back.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

I finally got mine cleared up. Found a good athletic physical therapist that did some work on me, but mostly gave me a full series of stretching movements to do 3 and 4 times per day. I also cleaned up my shooting form...meaning how I address the bow and come to full draw. I also started doing more work in the gym making sure to work opposing muscle groups to maintain proper balance. It took about 4 months to work it out. I stopped shooting totally for that period of time. 
Now I am shooting pain free with no residual effect after a practice session and have started moving up in bow weight. Slowly. I make sure to do at least a full 15 to 20 minute warm up before putting my hands on the bow. This in itself is probably the biggest factor in maintaining good shoulder health.

I also stay away from radical shooting form..like in the B.E.S.T method...without proper coaching I personally think it is not a good method for physical health..the whole movement is to dynamic for the average and especially older shooter.


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Art
Glad to hear it!...can you please elaborate on "coming to full draw"...versus?...were you previously under-drawing?
No risidual effects, wow...I'm jealous. Can you post a link with those stretches?
I do believe in stretching. I stretch out before during and after a shooting session, but probably should do more.
What about the length of time of your sessions? Mine used to be 3 hours long, but I've cut it down to 2 hours.

Thanks for the help


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Like Dan, I would like to know what you did previously to come to full draw, and what you've changed and do now.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Coach Lee has some great examples of what he puts shooters through for stretching in the web site or I believe in his book. There is another pamphlet out showing these stretches.

Remember so of what I do is specific to my problem and I payed the money to go to those who know how to work with this kind of thing. I suggest if you have a reoccurring problem you seek out professional advise from a qualified athletic physiotherapist...a Chiropractor my do the same, I've worked with Chiro's, but it wasn't until I went to a health group that specializes in working with athletes that I got results. I also was very very diligent in my training, both with what they told me to do and making sure I warmed up correctly. Most people only think they warm up correctly...not so....it takes quite a bit of time to warm up.

Anyway, here's what I did for rehab..first stand with your back against the wall feet abut 4 to 5 inches from the wall, place your arms at right angle against the wall with arms bent at 90 degrees...not move your arms up the wall never talking them off the wall. You will feel a strong stretch in your upper back. 3 sets of 20 reps. Next with your arms at your side, pull with you back muscles trying to put your shoulder blades together, maintain the pull once you have gone as far as you can..then contract you back muscles trying to pull you shoulder blades tighter and hold for a count of 15, relax to it again 3 times. 

More tonight.
Art


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

ArtV said:


> I finally got mine cleared up. Found a good athletic physical therapist that did some work on me, but mostly gave me a full series of stretching movements to do 3 and 4 times per day. I also cleaned up my shooting form...meaning how I address the bow and come to full draw. I also started doing more work in the gym making sure to work opposing muscle groups to maintain proper balance. It took about 4 months to work it out. I stopped shooting totally for that period of time.
> Now I am shooting pain free with no residual effect after a practice session and have started moving up in bow weight. Slowly. I make sure to do at least a full 15 to 20 minute warm up before putting my hands on the bow. This in itself is probably the biggest factor in maintaining good shoulder health.
> 
> I also stay away from radical shooting form..like in the B.E.S.T method...without proper coaching I personally think it is not a good method for physical health..the whole movement is to dynamic for the average and especially older shooter.


I should qualify this...The BEST method does take advantage of the strong muscle and bone alignment and should create the proper shooting form...however, it is a dynamic way of shooting and if you don't have someone there that is qualified and can visually correct any flaws in shooting form from shot to shot or if you do not have the flexibility of youth..well, in my case it can cause a problem. I didn't mean to sound like it was an unsound way of shooting. You obviously can see the result with our Olympic team. The BEST method, Coach Lee, and the coaching staff of Couch Lee's has brought to the US archery. We are on the Map again due to their efforts.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Here ya go.. http://www.kslinternationalarchery.c...SPTs/SPTs.html


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

You probably mean: http://www.kslinternationalarchery.com/Training/SPTs/SPTs.html
And what did you change in your technique to make it easier on your shoulder?


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

ArtV said:


> Anybody ever developed a bow arm shoulder impingement and recovered to shoot again?
> Art


I'll let you know when I start to shoot (hopefully decent) again 

So, after dealing with shoulder issues (in my case a torn glenoid labrum from 3-7 o clock, and several cysts) for 4 years and trying to shoot through the pain I finally had shoulder surgery about a year and a half ago.

My suggestions are this: Get some imaging (MRI) done. Make sure there isn't a tear and don't try to shoot through the pain. The shoulder has a lot going on. It could be impingement syndrome, bursitis, torn labrum, bone spurs, a ton of other things...

I think it is important to get the imaging, find out what is REALLY going on in there and make a plan. Perhaps some rest is needed and technique evaluated to see if you are putting your shoulder into a compromising position.

Consider a whole body strength training program. I suggest “Starting Strength” by Mark Rippetoe. Muscle imbalances can pull things out of shape and screw things up.

Physical therapists (and I've been to at least a dozen over the years) are by and large useless. I don't mean any offense to anyone here who is a PT. Perhaps I have horrible luck and every single one I've been to has been just following the same script with no real thought.....but that has been my experience.

I found a physical therapist down here that is a fellow in manual orthopedic physical therapy. I would highly recommend seeing someone with the same credentials in your same area.

BTW, while the recovery from shoulder surgery was no fun at all, the results are unbelievable. My shoulder is brand new, crazy strong, flexible, and puts my other shoulder to shame.

As an aside, my shoulder injury was caused by soccer and not archery.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

I had the right shoulder overhauled in November 2010. I had rotator cuff repairs to 80% of connective tissue. The surgery went well but rehab was a disaster causing three screws to pull free. After a second surgery the doctor found a sports conditioning specialist that was familiar with radical reconstruction of the shoulder. Beings my problem was caused by Baseball it was decided to rehab primarily based on throwing motion. I can finally shoot at 38 - 40 pounds but can not throw a baseball!! I learned the hard way about proper warmup and more importantly for me the use of ice after shooting.


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow...great stuff guys....thanks for sharing the info...really.
I've made a commitment to spending alot of time with warming up, then stretching. 
And I've been icing for 30-40 mins (until the gel pack melts) after shooting sessions.


----------



## davemmevad (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Art,
I'm a new guy in Archery (going on about 3 months of 3-4 times weekly) but have been through more shoulder issues than most. First off, what exactly do you mean by impingment? I've twice had surgury on my right shoulder (now my draw shoulder) for Clavicular Impingment - where my clavical has continued to grow into my shoulder capsule and impinge. My left shoulder has had some serious reconstructive work and is another story altogether.

With that as my background, while I'm new to archery, I think I'm pretty experienced in protecting shoulders and sensitive to what works an doesn't, and so far I've only found 3 things that my shoulders are irritated by:

High Draw (pointing the bow really high while I draw it and then bringing it down)
Allowing my humerus to drift upwards in the shoulder socket ( either bow or draw arm - I need to keep my shoulders flat). 
Over drawing - easy for me to do, but stresses my draw side so I took 3/4 inch off my draw...but still drawing 31 inches ... arms like an albatross over here 

As long as I keep all the 'right' muscles engaged and hold my bones down low in their sockets, and as long as I don't draw with the bow pointing much higher than the top of the target (some folks seem to like a really exaggerated for, just doesn't work for me) and otherwise keep my form resonably good, I have no pain when I shoot other than sore muscles and tendons. But hey, I'm old, fat and out of shape, so the sore muscles are part of it. I don't think joint pain is ever acceptable, and take it as a sign I did something wrong. If I find I'm reaching for the Motrin, I take the next day or two off until all has recovered. 

Oh, and the mantra of 'don't over bow' is golden. I'm still shooting 26 lb limbs (more on my fingers due to length) and won't move up for a while.

So, Yes, I can shoot after (several) surgery, but to do so I've had to listen to my body, listen to my coach, be careful and find my comfort range, and use the best form I can within my bodys limits. Within that, the only thing stopping me from shooting 200 + arrows a day is my wife not liking me spending that much time at the range.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Google shoulder impingement. It's two of the bones coming in contact while moving arm in different directions and/or swings. It's a clearance problem.


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Is impingement syndrome more likely if your bow is over-weighted?


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

An impingement, as I understand it, is more of an over-use issue. It can happen due to several different things. My case in point...the bow didn't help, my work didn't help, and lifting heavy stuff over head plus shooting over the years are the primary culprits for my impingement issues. But, yes, a heavy bow can cause impingement's as well as rotator cuff, muscle, tendons and cartilage damage. Also, bad posture can aggravate it. To prevent it, increase your bow weight slowly over several months, do SPT's (sport specific training), do extensive warm ups before shooting, hit the gym for weight training making sure to include apposing muscles for balance (i.e. chest/back, bicep/tricep, quads/hams, frontal delts/rear delts.). The best weight training for an archery is a complete full body workout using multi muscle movements. Squats, presses, pull ups, dips, dead lifts, etc. These exercises will work the whole body by engaging several muscle groups at the same time. It is not a bodybuilders routine. It is a strength building routine..do some research. Also, it's mandatory to stretch....if you have an existing shoulder problem ice for at least 20 minutes after shooting to get the inflammation out of the shoulder area so the area can heal.

The above of course pertains only if you want to be a serious competitive shooter with the potential for a long career. When you are young you can get away with not doing the above until one day "ouch"; you end up with a problem. I'm not a doctor, so take my advise with a grain of salt and for what it's worth.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

davemmevad said:


> Hi Art,
> I'm a new guy in Archery (going on about 3 months of 3-4 times weekly) but have been through more shoulder issues than most. First off, what exactly do you mean by impingment? I've twice had surgury on my right shoulder (now my draw shoulder) for Clavicular Impingment - where my clavical has continued to grow into my shoulder capsule and impinge. My left shoulder has had some serious reconstructive work and is another story altogether.
> 
> With that as my background, while I'm new to archery, I think I'm pretty experienced in protecting shoulders and sensitive to what works an doesn't, and so far I've only found 3 things that my shoulders are irritated by:
> ...


Take care of your wife...definitely more important than archery.


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Great advice Art
Thank you for the thread.


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

By the way, this is a great page regarding shoulder injuries: http://bowsite.com/bowsite/features/bowdoc/shoulder/index.htm


----------

